
Announcing Visual Studio and Kubernetes – Visual Studio Connected Environment - benaadams
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingVisualStudioandKubernetesVisualStudioConnectedEnvironment.aspx
======
gabrtv
Gabe here from the Azure Containers team. Happy to answer any questions about
AKS and what Microsoft is doing with Kubernetes more generally!

